# OLED tail lights - the future of tail lights?



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

Yeah I don't like that at all. I prefer ON/OFF type tailights because my brain (and a lot of other too), respond quicker to immediate changes. Also, OLED are low power, so when it's winter time, snow can freeze on them easily and will be practically useless. It's why traffic lights aren't LED type too...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

bojangles said:


> Yeah I don't like that at all. I prefer ON/OFF type tailights because my brain (and a lot of other too), respond quicker to immediate changes. Also, OLED are low power, so when it's winter time, snow can freeze on them easily and will be practically useless. It's why traffic lights aren't LED type too...


I find most taillights useless in the winter. The bulb is simply too far away from the translucent cover to keep it warm. Plus the lights tend to get covered with road grime, which doesn't melt off anyway. I have seen some LED stop lights and they are useless in colder climates. They work well in warmer climates though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm not a big fan of government regulation, but I sure hope the NHTSA tell Audi not in the US. I couldn't tell what the lights were trying to tell me as the driver behind the car. The benefit of the current system is that even a three year old can tell what the current tail light system is communicating.

OLEDs are used in TVs and computer monitors with great success, especially in power limited applications such as color screens for laptops and smaller devices. They can be used in cars as well. It's just the implementation of them in that demonstration that's useless.


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

There needs to be a more practical demonstration. This one focused on the super-cool look, but fell short on showing what typical traffic situations would look like. And of course there would need to be some strict regulations on how this lighting technology would be applied.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

I came across this video the other day while looking at their headlights. I like the color of the regular lights from the SUV in the video but the last part was just retarded. Why would you want your back end to look like it's engulfed in flames?


----------



## rmass09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Pretty useless in real life applications IMO, also OLED's aren't the best in direct sunlight unless they've improved on it since I've last used a straight OLED device.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

There are a lot of LED traffic signals by me. They work just fine when it's snowing out, even when it's blizzarding. 

LED's in some form are the future of lighting. The low power draw, high intensity, and instant-on abilities make them great for signals. 

My incandescent taillamps and headlights had salt crusted in layers on them the other day. Clearly they were not getting hot enough to melt it off. I couldn't tell the DRL were on, the headlights had so much salt on them. There's not much aside from cleaning them off that will overcome that issue.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

its going to confuse people more than anything..... people in car behind car with new oled lights... (man one) "what does water fall mean?" (man 2) " i think he has to piss?"


----------

